#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Salaris indicatie van een lichttechnicus

## Da_Vinci

Na een tijdje rond te hebben gezocht kon ik geen antwoord vinden op deze vraag: wat verdien je als lichtechnicus? ik zit nu op de MTS en wil daarna de toneelschool in Amsterdam gaan doen. ik ken alleen niemand die weet wat een lichtechnicus verdiend. 

see ya soon! -da-vinci-

----------


## ralph

als je sommige tarieven ziet op het internet een hoop :-)

evene serieus:
Is afhankelijk in wat voor bedrijf je werkzaam gaat worden, er zijn diverse CAO's, met dus ook verschillende waarderingsvormen.

Ik ben niet helemaal (zeg maar gerust: helemaal niet!) op de hoogte van CAO voor de podiumkunsten, maar volgens mij staat op www.zichtlijnen.nl een mooie doorlink...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Gast1401081

Veel te weinig, ( als je tenminste al wat beurt)

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Robert

Volgens mij zit je als free-lancer zo rond de 180 euro per klusje, kan natuurlijk nog varieren als het ver weg is, of heel lang e.d. 

Robert

Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!!  En een webzijde!!!!

----------


## axs

Een lichttechnieker voor grote firma's worden per productie betaald.
Salarissen schommelen afhankelijk van je ervaring etc...
Gaande van 100 tot 400 en meer  per productiedag....

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Mathijs

Doen de betere geluids technicie het toch beter <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

later
De Tante

----------


## Destroyer

Licht inderdaad net aan de kennis, ervaring en reputatie die je hebt opgebouwd. En ook waar je je geld in wil verdienen en wat je intressant vind.
Ikzelf werk freelance voor bands en verdien daar tussen de 70 en 150 euro per show. Exclusief onkosten en eventueel extra licht.
Maar het blijft moeilijk, soms werk ik ook voor weinig en puur voor de gezelligheid. Hoe veel lol wil je hebben in wat je doet en hoe proffesioeneel wil je gaan? 

Ik doe liever een klus die onwijs tof en gezellig is voor weinig geld, dan een grote belangrijke klus voor veel geld die niet gezellig is.

Dus een indicatie??? Tussen de 0 en heel veel euro, als je het je maar geen geld kost en het je goed nssr je zin hebt.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Op freelance basis liggen de prijzen vrij strak naast elkaar 

Roadie/stagehand  175-200,-
Licht-Technicus   200-225,-
Licht-Opperater   225-300,-
Licht-Ontwerper   300-...,- (erg afhankelijk van ervaring en productie)

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Remco

hallo

vanaf hoeveel jaar mag je eigenlijk free-lance lichttechnieker worden ?

greetz

----------


## renevanh

Om freelancer te worden richt je een eigen bedrijf op (éénpersoonszaak, jij bent dan ZZP'er). Volgens mij wil de KvK en de belastingdienst dat je 18 bent voordat je een eigen bedrijf opricht.

----------


## Stage-Q

> Volgens mij zit je als free-lancer zo rond de 180 euro per klusje, kan natuurlijk nog varieren als het ver weg is, of heel lang e.d. 
> 
> Robert
> 
> Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!! En een webzijde!!!!



hm poe, weet niet waar je dat verdient, maar gelukkig ben ik geluidstechnicus  :Smile:

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Zo, wordt er even een oud topic opgerakeld  :Big Grin: 

Om even in te haken op renevanh's verhaal: je moet ook voldoen aan een aantal andere voorwaarden, zoals de hoeveelheid opdrachtgevers (minimaal 3), de hoeveelheid uren die je in je bedrijf steekt (fiscaal is meer dan 1225 uur/jaar aantrekkelijk maar daar kom je redelijk snel aan bij dit soort werk  :Wink:  ) etc. etc.

Oh en van die 175/200 euro per dag moet je nog wel je inkomstenbelasting betalen (voor kleine bedrijven ongeveer 25%) en natuurlijk je diverse belastingen en (eventueel) je AOV en pensioen, dan hou je per dag tussen de 50 en 125 euro over (afhankelijk van je verzekeringen). Reken je zelf dus niet te snel te rijk  :Wink: 

Als je plannen hebt om voor jezelf te beginnen zijn sites als Lancelot wel handig.

----------


## Remco

ok alvast bedankt heb je ook je eigen tafel enzo nodig en wat voor diploma's

----------


## Stage-Q

Dat hangt er vanaf,

als jij gewoon als licht-technicus voor een theater / facilitair bedrijf gaat klussen hoef jij geen tafel te hebben. Je mag er dan vanuit gaan dat je opdrachtgever die heeft.

Maar stel dat je jezelf als freelancer / operator met tafel wil verhuren, wat overigens ook wel veel technici doen. Ja dan moet je inderdaad een tafel hebben. Maar voor je dat doet, zou ik me maar eens goed bedenken wat je doelstellingen daarmee zijn, en of je die ook echt kan bereiken.


En qua opleiding,
Tja ik heb de MBO opleiding een aantal jaar geleden wel afgemaakt, maar was eigenlijk halverwege de opleiding al aan het freelancen. Die contacten had ik over gehouden na m'n stage-periode. En en ik heb nog geen opdrachtgever gehoord die m'n diploma wil zijn.

Daarnaast pak ik zo hier en daar een cursus / workshop mee om m'n kennis te verrijken  :Smile:

----------


## rick1993

> Om freelancer te worden richt je een eigen bedrijf op (éénpersoonszaak, jij bent dan ZZP'er). Volgens mij wil de KvK en de belastingdienst dat je 18 bent voordat je een eigen bedrijf opricht.



Vanaf 16 jaar kun je je handelingsbekwaam laten verklaren bij de kantonrechter (je ouders moeten het hier dan ook mee eens zijn...)

Dan kun je een eigen bedrijf oprichten...

----------


## voederbietel

prijzen die showtechniek geeft kloppen wel met hetgeen ik ervaar in de evenementen gebaseert op 10 of 12 uur werk per dag..

Het lijkt veel maar als je als freelancerer je zaken goed geregeld hebt verdien je niet veel meer dan wat je in loondienst zou verdienen....

als ik naar mezelf kijk, ik betaal 30% loonbelasting per jaar
heb een arbeidsongeschiktheidverzekering, een aansprakbelijkheidsverzekering, een zakenreis en een autoverzekering(auto op de zaak)
die verzekeringen vragen allemaal een premie per maand waar je al een paar dagen per maand voor moet werken om ze eruit te hebben..

daarnaast wil je ook nog wat tools enz. hebben, leatherman, maglite, toolcase(flightcase) klimtuig....

Ik weet dat er ook freelancers rondlopen die zo goed als geen verzekeringen hebben, die verdienen meer maar hebben wanneer ze een ongeluk krijgen helemaal niets meer....
(bedenk dat de overheid voor zelfstandig ondernemers niets heeft geregeld dus je krijgt geen uitkering!!!!)

Freelancen met een eigen tafel kan, ik zou het niet aanraden tenzij je zeker weet dat je het terug kan verdienen... (of je gewoon heel graag die tafel wilt hebben en het als hobby ziet.. hobby mag geld kosten :Stick Out Tongue: )

een paar redenen:
- Tafels als een avolites pearl kan je bijna als bij elk verhuur bedrijf vinden (is dus niet interessant omdat ze hem dan wel daar halen) 
- Tafels als een grandMA zijn vaak weer te prijzig om te huren(volgens klanten want met een pearl wappert het ook.. :Frown: ), als ze wel worden gehuurt is het vaak op een grotere klus waar de apparatuur ook al weer ergens anders vandaan wordt getrokken en er vaak een setprijskorting op zit (grote verhuurbedrijven hebben vaak ook een GMA)
- en over een paar jaar ziet de hele wereld weer achter een andere tafel...

Ik weet dat hier ook uitzonderingen op zijn maar ik raad het je niet aan...

grtz

----------


## Remco

ok bedankt voor de informatie kan hier al veel uithalen wat ik wil enzo
het is vooral de theater en festival tour die ik op wil gaan

en ik dacht aan een chamsys maxi pc wing
zijn al vrij prijzig

mvg Remco

----------

